# Removing Power Steering.



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

My muscle car buddy, (the one who sawed my muffler of as an expensive prank) keeps harassing me about removing (cutting) my power steering belt and AC belt, because according to him it adds 20-30 horses. Sounds like bullshit to me, but I might as well ask the people that know. Are there any gains to be had by removing the power steering belt ?


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

you might gain a 3-8 hp but your car will handle like shit in the turns. Just a guess. But I dont think your gonna get 20+hp. My AC and Alternator belt broke off one day and I didn't notice any sort of gain except my battery would drain after a couple days because the alternator wasn't spining.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

pretty sure that the power steering and alternator run off of different belts if I saw correctly the last time I looked.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No offense to you, but if your musclecar buddy is trying to help you extract power from your GA, he really knows nothing about 4 cylinder engines. Especially if he thinks that anything cheap or free is going to give you 20-30 horses. You know what'd be really easy to do, that nobody does? Replace the water pump with an electric one, that way when you go to the track, you can simply remove your A/C and PS belts and do your runs, then slip them back on when you're done. I for one am not willing to make comfort compromising sacrifices to make my car faster. Trying to bridge the gap between a daily driver and track/strip car only means compromising on both ends. I say do one or the other, can't have your cake and eat it.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

No offense taken, he's just a goofy guy. Him and his bother recently swapped a Mustang 5.0 motor into a 94 Cobra ( I think it was a 4.6) They also own a 69 Camaro which can life the front wheels into the air. So I'll give him a little credit as to weather or not he is knowladge able, but it sounded like bullshit to me. It appears I was right.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

make that "lift the front wheels into the air"


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

removing the AC and PS on a big car might give you 10-15 hp, but on our cars, it's more like 1-3... not really worth it unless you're going to the track and want to reduce weight...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I removed my ac belt last week because it was squealing for months after my UR pulley install. I felt a little increase in power, less drag ya know lol. Since the B13 1.6 has a single belt just for the ac you can remove it without any ill effects. Plus it's almost winter here in NY so i have no use for the ac again till around June 04.


----------



## blazinSE-R (Dec 25, 2002)

or if you want a better feel to the steering. There are no noticeable power gains to be had


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> *No offense taken, he's just a goofy guy. Him and his bother recently swapped a Mustang 5.0 motor into a 94 Cobra ( I think it was a 4.6) They also own a 69 Camaro which can life the front wheels into the air. So I'll give him a little credit as to weather or not he is knowladge able, but it sounded like bullshit to me. It appears I was right. *



Seems pretty amazing to get a 69 Camaro in the air....
But than again it is detroit might.. not to hard,and a mech with half a brain can do that...Now you show me if he can do that with a import I'll give props.. 


On the p/s belt thing.. heres my 2 cents in a V-8 you can do very 
little to it and get great gains ,But to try to squeez that out of a import is about a act of god.. without bolt ons,or a engineering master pieace. ;P


----------

